
OpenAI’s Dota 2 AI steamrolls world champion team with back-to-back victories - alphagrep12345
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/13/18309459/openai-five-dota-2-finals-ai-bot-competition-og-e-sports-the-international-champion
======
chillacy
It was only August of last year (2018) when OpenAI barely lost to some good
human players, and now here we are. It's starting to feel like AlphaGo all
over again. If it does go that route, OpenAI Five will continue to get better
as it keeps playing itself, till it leaves humanity behind.

Chart of appx AI MMR over time:
[https://openai.com/five/](https://openai.com/five/)

~~~
Kalavala93
Highly unlikely.

------
natmaka
Didn't D. Lenat's 'Automated Mathematician' ('AM') software (from the
'Eurisko' line) perform similarly (let's say 'learning new heuristics by
discovery, through training') when it won at a championship built upon a game
named 'Classic Traveller', in 1981 and 1982?

I can't find any occurrence of the words 'eurisko' nor 'lenat' in the
openai.com website.

It OpenAI's software ran autonomously, starting with a completely generic
version (not taylored for games, especially for Dota) then interacting with
humans exclusively through the Dota game (no source code nor parameters
modification) it may be a breakthrough.

[https://aliciapatterson.org/stories/eurisko-computer-mind-
it...](https://aliciapatterson.org/stories/eurisko-computer-mind-its-own)

[http://users.cs.northwestern.edu/~mek802/papers/not-
mine/Len...](http://users.cs.northwestern.edu/~mek802/papers/not-
mine/Lenat_EURISKO.pdf)

[https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/Myr7PLikhzYgPFhuy/replicatin...](https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/Myr7PLikhzYgPFhuy/replicating-
douglas-lenat-s-traveller-tcs-win-with-publicly)

------
exabrial
Still not playing with normal rules yet. Baby steps I guess.

~~~
thomasahle
Which rules does it still need?

~~~
dominicwllmsn
I believe that rather than gathering information via pixels OpenAI gets it
through the API. As a result it knows exactly where its teammates are at all
times, their conditions etc. without any delay time (to my knowledge).

~~~
thomasahle
Sure, but that's not the same as not playing by the rules. Previous
incarnations didn't have invisible units, drafting, wards and more. Hence
humans had to adapt to an essentially new game. This version of OpenAI Five
appears to play standard DOTA.

~~~
buzzerbetrayed
It currently plays with the following limitations:

\- only uses a pool of 17 heroes, instead of the 117 (iirc) heroes in regular
Dota 2.

\- no illusions. Meaning illusion runes don’t spawn, you can’t pick heroes
that have illusions, and you can’t buy items that create illusions.

So it still isn’t playing full Dota. Definitely getting closer though.

~~~
Scrantonicity
Do they still have invulnerable couriers or was that restriction removed?

~~~
thomasahle
In the first game the OpenAI courier was repeatedly getting sniped, so it
seems that's now normal.

